# does any one use a new tacoma to plow with



## KEC Maintaince

im looking at jeeps and tacomas to plow with. im tryin to keep my options open.
i only do residential and small comm. Very small. maybe 10-12 parking spaces

im looking at the tacoma reg cab short bed if i get this i will put a 6ft8 or71/2 ft plow on it with a spreader in the back. plus the bed will also carry my blowers.
the jeep will have similar plows and spreader but limits me on space for my blowers.
also the tacoma will be brand new and the jeep will be like a 2006-09 model. 
all suggestions welcome.


----------



## mercer_me

If you get a Tacoma you should try to find a used Fisher MM1 LD. They don't make the LD any more and they was a very good small plow. If you don't get a Fisher LD I would sugest the Snow Dogg MD or Meyer Drive Prow.


----------



## matts27

Got an 06 Tacoma, the front springs are way too soft. Even with my little fisher they bottomed out hard, ballast or not. I changed em and put a lift on it OME's 885 springs with Bilsteins (they barely move, great set-up). The back springs are Toyota warranty replacements 4 leafs (they hold weight pretty well), last I know Toyota still sells them with the 3 pack leafs. The back 3 packs are real soft and start compressing real quick after 500 lbs. or so, don't know how much salt/sand you plan on and a spreader.

Besides that, the truck has no issues, I only due my drive and 2 neighbors, 1 is a 5 car lot. The truck has no issues, the little fisher has had no issues. We just got a blizzard a week ago, 15 plus inches when I got to get home and clean up. I pushed my 100ft driveway to the end, drove through the pile and pushed the mound off to the side with no issues. The plow is tiny height wise but has really held up well. I wish I coulda got something heavier for back dragging is kinda sad at best when the snow is real heavy but I really managed quite well. Everyone bashes the Homesteaders but mine takes some serious abuse at times, due to not getting back from work until late. The truck never misses a beat, 4 high for plowing or just 2 wheel. I got the locker but have yet to use it for plowing. Oh, I use 250 lbs for traction/ballast and the truck will push anything just above idle ( I got the 6 speed manual). Been using this plow for 3 plus years now, just cleaned the motor on the plow once and siliconed it to keep the moisture out.


Besides the soft suspension and Fisher not making the 6'9"s anymore, everything has worked well. Again, these are my experiences and I only help out 2 neighbors and I'm in CT so we only get 6 real storms a year on average. Hope this helps and good luck, Matt


----------



## nhgranite

i have an 06 taco trd. plows excellent with the fisher homesteader. the plow is nice and light and easy to remove/hook-up. as matts27 said the springs are to soft. in the spring i'll be doing a 3 inch lift with stronger front springs and rear add a leaf.


----------



## nqdeerhunter

i have a great small area/drive way truck its a 2000 tacoma with 3in lift"spacers" i have a western unimount on it it was a 7.5 that we cut down to a 7 foot i always have 350pounds of salt in the back to keep traction.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I agree with the a few comments above. Look for a used 06 Tacoma in the configuration you want. I'd recommend at least sticking with a 7'6" plow to cover your track at full sweep.

I would also look at a plow with Down Pressure as the hydraulic arm really adds the force of a heavy plow without the damage it can potentially do to your front end.

As stated, you will probably need to do a few minor upgrades to truly get things working.

I almost went the Tacoma route before going with my Dakota. I use a tailgate salter and put quite a few bags of salt towards the back of the bed as ballast.

PS a Jeep is a real good vehicle for tight spots (think city parking lots for walgreens or gas stations, etc.) Otherwise sometimes the utility aspect of a bed is sacrificed for no reason.


----------



## Stik208

Go with a Snoway, Blizzard 720, or Snow Dogg.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i think the jeep will be a little more plow ready plus i think its a little more shall i say heavy duty er compared to the taco.
also yes the bed i will be missing but the jeep i can mount a tailgate spreader on it and carry some salt in bags in the back. 
same thing with the pick up. 
if i go with the rubicon its already got the better gearing and the wheelbase is smaller. 
just tryin to justify the vehicles or should i say screw it and get an old f250 or 3500 
too many decisions.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

Jeeps are great for small lots, especially the rebucions. However, the load carry capacity will be the same as the Taco on the front axle meaning you have probably the same plow choices.

If you plan on expanding, then I say get a bigger truck with a bigger blade as you will clean more in less time.
Here are a list of trucks posted earlier of ones that are greatly depreciated and better bargins:
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=754780&postcount=9

However, if your open to shopping used vehicles, your probably better off buying a used truck with the plow as you'll save yourself some decent coin compared to buying it seperatly.

http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/2149850894.html
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/2154780131.html
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2154830661.html
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2149866003.html
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2143531287.html

Personally if your looking half ton and above the SaltDogg Tailgate Spreaders with the Auger built in is pretty sweet. Need a Class 4 hitch though. And The BOSS V 7'6" is pretty sweet too. Otherwise, I go Snoway for the lighter trucks with the Down Pressure.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

a freind of mine talked me out of the jeep last nite . he mad the samestatement you did a bigger truck will benefit in the long run.
im going to look at a silverado 2500 series. 
used but original owner 
1999 with low miles. the wife and i both agreed that i will be missing the extra space a pick up has in the back. 
ill let you guys know how it works out


----------



## nhgranite

plowed with my yota and fisher yesterday. we got 2 ft of snow and it plowed like a beast. i'm very impressed with it. so much more maneuverable than my old 2500hd. i thought i would miss the power and size. i don't at all.


----------



## Kramer

nhgranite;1194727 said:


> plowed with my yota and fisher yesterday. we got 2 ft of snow and it plowed like a beast. i'm very impressed with it. so much more maneuverable than my old 2500hd. i thought i would miss the power and size. i don't at all.


Plowed with my 06 tacoma--- meyer drive pro yesterday--no weight in the back. Plowed up to 18"--- no problems with truck or plow. I have the 4 cylinder with a 5 speed manual. It does an awesome job. For the heavier storms you need a few hundred lbs of weight in the back.

I'd never buy a vehicle like a Jeep--- I respect their plow capabilities and especially the turning radius but having no bed in the back is a crime. Regarding a bigger truck, it really depends on how tight you have to be. Doing std drives and lots works great with an 8' plow.... I have some places that an 8 ft plow wont fit thru. The bigger the plow, the less time per job though.

I've used both std cab and extended cab toyotas. I had a std cab, 2000 with a 5 speed. It had the light duty fisher plow. The plow was too heavy and really drained the battery. But that was with no enhancements to the truck at all. It was a great plow--never an issue.

If I were looking at a strickly plow rig, I'd get the std cab for the better turn radius. I wouldn't put a sander on either though. A half yd of loam makes the thing sit on the springs. About 300 lbs weight in the back is enough for ballast. You might find an issue with the anti lock brakes. When I have the plow on, it screws up a little. I would look at the down-pressure plows. Back dragging with the lighter plows isnt good. Going forward is fine.


----------



## sixdoubleseven

nhgranite;1194727 said:


> plowed with my yota and fisher yesterday. we got 2 ft of snow and it plowed like a beast. i'm very impressed with it. so much more maneuverable than my old 2500hd. i thought i would miss the power and size. i don't at all.


That's real nice to read. NH, is your plow a 6'8" or 7'4"


----------



## nhgranite

its the 7'4 which i'm very glad to have. the only thing i don't like is the frame rides a little low for my liking. i plan on a 3 inch lift in the spring to give more clearance.


----------



## moserjj

08 Tacoma double cab, blizzard 720LT. Works great after adding 2 more trip springs and a larger cutting edge. Also installed 2" lift coils and run 200lbs of sand bags in the bag. Truck handles the plow just fine although I only do my own driveways


----------



## Kswiss

*07 Taco*

I have an 07 Taco TRD with the Off Road package. Had the 720LT installed about a month ago and so far it is working great. Before i installed the plow i upgraded the front coil-overs and added a leaf to the back. This raised the truck about 3 inches all around and added much needed "beef" to the overall suspension. The truck moves very little (up and down( when using the plow. I wish i could have gone with the 760 because i am sure this suspension could have handled it. So far so good!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

does fisher make a little heavier duty plow for a taco besides the homesteader? Is it possible to put like a SD series on a 2005 and newer tacoma?


----------



## Snowzilla

hillbillydeluxe;1202303 said:


> does fisher make a little heavier duty plow for a taco besides the homesteader? Is it possible to put like a SD series on a 2005 and newer tacoma?


IMO that would be way too much plow for a Tacoma. Just look under the front frame where a plow mounts the frame isn't real heavy or thick. Heavier choices are available in other brands, like Blizzard LT, Snow Dog MD, Meyer Drive Pro.


----------



## Yaozer

Sorry for resurrecting this thread. I have a 2011 Tacoma double cab w a 3 inch lift achieved through 885 springs, ome shocks, and a leaf pack in the back.

I went to a local fisher dealer yesterday and he said he couldn't install my used fisher homesteader because the truck is too high with the suspension lift. He claims the blade would not reach the pavement if installed.

I'm not sure I buy that after reading this thread. Can someone confirm this? Thanks in advance.



Kswiss;1202240 said:


> I have an 07 Taco TRD with the Off Road package. Had the 720LT installed about a month ago and so far it is working great. Before i installed the plow i upgraded the front coil-overs and added a leaf to the back. This raised the truck about 3 inches all around and added much needed "beef" to the overall suspension. The truck moves very little (up and down( when using the plow. I wish i could have gone with the 760 because i am sure this suspension could have handled it. So far so good!


----------



## jasonv

Yaozer;1658375 said:



> Sorry for resurrecting this thread. I have a 2011 Tacoma double cab w a 3 inch lift achieved through 885 springs, ome shocks, and a leaf pack in the back.
> 
> I went to a local fisher dealer yesterday and he said he couldn't install my used fisher homesteader because the truck is too high with the suspension lift. He claims the blade would not reach the pavement if installed.
> 
> I'm not sure I buy that after reading this thread. Can someone confirm this? Thanks in advance.


Everything can be modified to fit.

I had to look your plow up to verify the specifics however, and found this;
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=954557&postcount=40

What that does, is basically just let the plow down lower relative to the lift frame.

It should work, but is really only half the job. The missing part of the modification is to cut the pivot tabs off the A-frame and weld on custom ones that hold the A-frame lower from the pivot. This will help keep the plow sitting at the correct angle to the ground.

With just the extension on the end of the hydraulic, it should work, but will not be ideal. With both modifications, it would be ideal.


----------



## Yaozer

Thanks for your response. Would modifying the plow A frame make the frame in the truck more prone to damage?



jasonv;1659064 said:


> Everything can be modified to fit.
> 
> I had to look your plow up to verify the specifics however, and found this;
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=954557&postcount=40
> 
> What that does, is basically just let the plow down lower relative to the lift frame.
> 
> It should work, but is really only half the job. The missing part of the modification is to cut the pivot tabs off the A-frame and weld on custom ones that hold the A-frame lower from the pivot. This will help keep the plow sitting at the correct angle to the ground.
> 
> With just the extension on the end of the hydraulic, it should work, but will not be ideal. With both modifications, it would be ideal.


----------



## matts27

Yaozer;1658375 said:


> Sorry for resurrecting this thread.*I have a 2011 Tacoma double cab w a 3 inch lift achieved through 885 springs, ome shocks, and a leaf pack in the back. *
> 
> I went to a local fisher dealer yesterday and he said he couldn't install my used fisher homesteader because the truck is too high with the suspension lift. He claims the blade would not reach the pavement if installed.
> 
> I'm not sure I buy that after reading this thread. Can someone confirm this? Thanks in advance.


Stock tires? Spacer lift also or just the coils?

All stock with the 885's should give you a 1 1/2" lift on the front... plow should be fine. The truck will settle a bit over time, you'll lose about 1/2" to 3/4" of an inch in about 2 to 3 years time as the springs "wear" a bit.

Matt


----------



## Yaozer

It's w the 885 coils and toytec top spacers. I'm pretty sure its a full 3 inch lift in the front bc there are aftermarket control arms as well. This seems like a small hassle and I'm wondering if I should just pick up an old jeep tj and a new mount here.well.


matts27;1659088 said:


> Stock tires? Spacer lift also or just the coils?
> 
> All stock with the 885's should give you a 1 1/2" lift on the front... plow should be fine. The truck will settle a bit over time, you'll lose about 1/2" to 3/4" of an inch in about 2 to 3 years time as the springs "wear" a bit.
> 
> Matt


----------



## jasonv

Yaozer;1659076 said:


> Thanks for your response. Would modifying the plow A frame make the frame in the truck more prone to damage?


It should actually make it *less* prone to damage compared to having the a-frame angled up at a steep angle. More prone to damage than having it at the factory height, but not as a result of the modification to the plow, rather a result of the frame's height over the contact point between the plow and the road. Generally, the lower the truck's frame is to the ground, the more the plowing force will be in-line with the frame, and the easier it is. The higher up the frame is, the more twisting force is applied to it.

Having said that, there is no reason at all to worry about the frame.


----------

